
Seed companies can't keep up as more Americans turn to growing their own food - rmason
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-seeds-americans-grow-food/
======
rmason
I will point out that here in Michigan we are prohibited from buying seeds as
well as gardening supplies by order of the governor. Any other state have that
same prohibition?

~~~
a3n
Is that because the stores that sell those things are designated non-
essential, or are those items specifically prohibited, even by mail order?

~~~
rmason
Actually the garden centers in a store like Meijers or a Walmart are closed as
well. So people can buy food or prescription medicine or lawn furniture but
not garden seed or fertilizer.

